# Google Music Beta and CM4DX



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Is there any way to make the lockscreen controls and other music mods work with the Music Beta on CM?

Thanks, guys


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

dgdave said:


> Is there any way to make the lockscreen controls and other music mods work with the Music Beta on CM?
> 
> Thanks, guys


I just used the CM setting for lock screen control and it works fine, even with BT in the car.


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

Are you using the beta or stock music?


----------



## chiaroscuro (Jun 16, 2011)

lockscreen controls work with music beta, power amp etc - any recently used player - BUT
- does anyone know how to enable lockscreen controls for any one specific player everytime and

- has anyone got to see album art on the lockscreen with std. lockscreen controls?


----------



## eddiezane (Jun 15, 2011)

"chiaroscuro said:


> lockscreen controls work with music beta, power amp etc - any recently used player - BUT
> - does anyone know how to enable lockscreen controls for any one specific player everytime and
> 
> - has anyone got to see album art on the lockscreen with std. lockscreen controls?


I used titanium backup to freeze the default music player leaving only music beta. Hence my lockscreen controls always work with it. Other than that I don't know of a way to set a default.

I haven't been able to get album art to display either =/


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

"eddiezane said:


> I used titanium backup to freeze the default music player leaving only music beta. Hence my lockscreen controls always work with it. Other than that I don't know of a way to set a default.
> 
> I haven't been able to get album art to display either =/


+1 on that. I froze stock player as well.


----------



## HGPennyPacker (Jul 23, 2011)

Has anyone had problems with their library updating on the phone? Since switching to CM7 none of my new music has appeared on the phone, although it has updated on the site.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

HGPennyPacker said:


> Has anyone had problems with their library updating on the phone? Since switching to CM7 none of my new music has appeared on the phone, although it has updated on the site.


Is Google Music checked in the google account in the Account and Sync settings? Mine somehow became unchecked once and it was doing the same thing.


----------



## dgdave (Jun 13, 2011)

I froze the stock music with TI and now all is working as I want. Thanks guys


----------



## HGPennyPacker (Jul 23, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Is Google Music checked in the google account in the Account and Sync settings? Mine somehow became unchecked once and it was doing the same thing.


I checked the account settings and Google Music wasn't even there, but after a re-install it has shown up and everything is all better. Thanks for the help,


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

HGPennyPacker said:


> I checked the account settings and Google Music wasn't even there, but after a re-install it has shown up and everything is all better. Thanks for the help,


Glad to help.


----------

